#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Dusit Thani Resort holds coral expo

## dirtydog

*Coral Cultivation Expo held at the Dusit Thani Resort in North Pattaya.* 
On Tuesday Afternoon at the Dusit Thani Resort in North Pattaya, the Winit-Thai Company in cooperation with the Coral Preservation Unit of the Royal Thai Navy based at Sattahip, organized an exhibition to showcase their cultivation techniques used to grow coral, which is then transferred to a natural marine environment after the coral is fully grown. A couple of Thai Superstars were on-hand to guide on-lookers through the process which uses PVC tubes and small pieces of coral which are placed in a warm water tank for approximately one year. The mature coral is then transferred to existing coral reefs around the coast of Sattahip and Pattaya.

12
44
44

Pattaya One News

----------

